# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Kevään 2011 kilpailutus

## Waltsu

Jälleen on uusi kilpailu avattu. Tällä kertaa kohteina ovat:
 6, 9, 33, 66, 90, 91 8, 61 13

Kohteiden linjat olivat aiemmin eri tavalla jaettu, mm. 8 oli omana pikkupakettinaan. Nykyisin näitä kaikkia liikennöi LS-Liikennelinjat, paitsi linjaa 8, joka on Anderssonilla.

Kisa päättyy 9.5.2011 ja liikenne alkaa 26.4.2012. Lausteen paketin sopimuskausi on 10 vuotta, muiden 9 vuotta.

Kohteisiin voi tutustua tarkemmin täällä.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Sen verran avuton olin, etten noita auki saanu. Mitäs autoja siellä nyt vaaditaan kohteisiin?

----------


## Waltsu

Jos olen oikein ymmärtänyt, niin:

Lausteen liikenteeseen 19 autoa, joista vähintään 13 teliä, joista vähintään 8 uusia, ilmastoituja ja Euro 5/EEV. Muihin riittää mataluus ja Euro 3 + CRT.8 ja 61 -liikenteeseen 10 autoa, joista vähintään 6 teliä, joista vähintään 5 uusia, ilmastoituja ja Euro 5/EEV. Muihin riittää mataluus ja Euro 3 + CRT.Linjan 13 liikenteeseen 8 autoa, joista vähintään 4 uusia, ilmastoituja ja Euro 5/EEV. Muihin riittää Euro 3 + CRT. Kaikkien oltava matalia, telejä ei vaadita.

----------


## KjaO-K

Siis muuttuuko autojen väritys oikeasti tummemman keltaiseksi? Tuo autojentilaajaväritysliite nro 8 kertoo väri olevan SunSet Gold PMS7408, joka RGB-koodina olisi jotain 242,175,0. Tuo on varsin sinapinvärinen, lähinnä vanhan keltsun väriä.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Mihin ihmeeseen noi kaikki autot tarvitaan, vai onko mukana myös selkeästi vara-autot? Eikö esim. linjalle 13 riitä peruskiertoon 6 autoa plus yksi lisä auto aamulla Uittamolta. Samaten 19 autoa 6-9 linjoille kaikkinen työmatkalinjoineen yms. tuntuu isolta määrältä - eihän Vaalastakaan enää montaa lisäautoa aamulla tule, ja nythän vielä autoja suurennetaan. Niin, eikai sitä väriä sentäs tarkoitus muuttaa ole, kun kerran tolla on jo maalattu.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Vastaan itse itselleni...kyllä noille kaikille autoille jotain ajoa löytyy, kun koneelta katselin lähtöaikoja. Tuntuu sinänsä koomiselta, että lähtöaikojen mukaan esim. Takakirveeltä on edelleen aamulla vara-auto. Tuon 15 minuutin ajon vuoksi tarvitaan siis yksi linja-auto lisää tuollaiselle hiljaiselle linjalle! Sitten Vaalastahan kulkee myös linja 66, jota en edes muistanut.

----------


## jltku

> Mihin ihmeeseen noi kaikki autot tarvitaan, vai onko mukana myös selkeästi vara-autot? Eikö esim. linjalle 13 riitä peruskiertoon 6 autoa plus yksi lisä auto aamulla Uittamolta. Samaten 19 autoa 6-9 linjoille kaikkinen työmatkalinjoineen yms. tuntuu isolta määrältä - eihän Vaalastakaan enää montaa lisäautoa aamulla tule, ja nythän vielä autoja suurennetaan. Niin, eikai sitä väriä sentäs tarkoitus muuttaa ole, kun kerran tolla on jo maalattu.


No löytyy noille automäärille ajoa tarjouspyynnön liitteiden 6 mukaan. Linjalla 13 näkyy talven arkipäivänä olevan 6 bussia peruskierrossa, ja vara-vuorot sekä Takakirveeltä että Uittamon Citystä Kauppatorille. Ja on tuonne 6-9 -pakettiin laitettu kaikkiaan 19 bussia talven koulupäivinä.

----------


## dreamy83

Tässä tuleekin ensimmäisenä mieleen, että miksihän tuo paketointi on juuri tuollainen kun se on ja esimerkiksi miksi linja 8 on kytketty toiseen pakettiin. Nimittäin sopimuksen mitat yli kirkkaasti tuonne 2020 luvulle ja jokainenhan sen tietää, että tuohon mennessä meillä pitäisi olla vähintäänkin toimiva ja nopeakulkuinen runkobussiverkosto. Mieluiten tietenkin tuon ohella myös pikaraitiotie. Onkohan kellään tietoa, miten linjastoa aiotaan möyhiä tuon runkobussilinjaston rakentamisen myötä? Liikkumavaraa sopimuksissa on ilmeisesti (?) 20 %:a suoritteesta ja se asettaan omat rajansa kun linjastoa muokataan.

Kun vertailee noita paketteja Turun seudun joukkoliikenneselvitykseen, niin kyllä siinä on mielestäni sinällään logiikkaa paketoinnin suhteen ja tietysti ovathan nuo paketit melkolailla entisen kaltaisia. Mutta jos ja kun joukkoliikennetoimisto on nuo suoritteet laskenut laskenut nykymuotoisen liikenteen ja tulevan linjaston välillä, niin myös tulevat linjaratkaisut ovat virkakoneiston työpöydällä ja varmasti lähitulevaisuudessa myös toteutumassa?

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Osittain koko runkolinja puuhastelu on höpöhöpöä. Eihän niissä oikein mikään muutu, tosin vuoroja voidaan lisätä. Todellinen runkolinjahan olisi suora pikalinja pisteestä a pisteeseen b, eikä kuten esim. linja 18, jossa pysäkkiä pysäkin perään Haritussa. Tosin tuollainen pikalinja vaatisi todella ison lähiön. Miten esim. kiemurteleva 32/ 42 voi ikinä olla runkolinja? Liikennevaloetuuksia tulee ihan jokatapauksessa, oli linjan "nimi" mikä tahansa.

----------


## hylje

Runkolinjat eivät pyri ohittamaan asiakkaitaan ja siksi kiemurtelevat lähellä asiakkaita. Joukkoliikenne, joka rakennetaan pitkien matkojen ehdoilla välille A-B on kallista joukkoliikennettä, joka teeskentelee olevansa yksityisauto. Tehokas ja hyvin palveleva joukkoliikenne palvelee ensisijaisesti isossa mittakaavassa lyhyillä matkoilla, joissa yksityisauto ei pärjää. Siksi runkolinjat kiemurtelevat lähellä asiakkaitaan.

----------


## Jalompikuski

Hieno homma, että linjoille 9 ja 61 tulee telivehkeet, kun eivät nämä tumpitkaan meinaa mahtua torin pysäkeille, ainakaan viime talvena... 61:n pysäkki Vienolan suuntaan oli koko talven kaameassa kunnossa, vasta kevätaurinko avasi sen.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Vuosina 99-04 Ilpoisten linjoille riitti 34-paikkaiset Säfflet, nyt tarvitaan jo 49-paikkaisia telibusseja. Hmm... Onkohan tämä telibussi-villitys ihan järkevää, kulutus kuitenkin isompi - ja pitäisi ympäristöystävällistä olla. Pienilläkin autoilla pärjättiin aivan mainiosti, ja nykyinen 13-metrinen tarjoaisi kuitenkin 41-43 paikkaa.

----------


## helleh

> Vuosina 99-04 Ilpoisten linjoille riitti 34-paikkaiset Säfflet, nyt tarvitaan jo 49-paikkaisia telibusseja. Hmm... Onkohan tämä telibussi-villitys ihan järkevää, kulutus kuitenkin isompi - ja pitäisi ympäristöystävällistä olla. Pienilläkin autoilla pärjättiin aivan mainiosti, ja nykyinen 13-metrinen tarjoaisi kuitenkin 41-43 paikkaa.


Ei tosiaankaan tarvitsisi teliautoja noille yhdellekään linjalle. 30- 40 paikkaiset riittäisi joka ikiseen lähtöön varsin mainiosti. 

Oon myös ihmetellyt tuota Turun Joukkoliikennelautakunnan ihannetta liian suurista autoista. Ei mitään järkeä ajattaa liian isoja autoja vähäkuormitteisilla linjoilla. Naftaa palaa ja renkaita kuluu... Hölmöläisten hommaa on mun mielipide...

----------


## Rokko

Se on sitä kulttuuria. Pitää näyttää suurelta miljoonakaupungilta.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Sen muistan noilta ajoilta, että iltapäivällä 34-paikkainen oli liian pieni 9-linjalle, aina ei kaikki mahtuneet kyytiin. Normi 41-paikkainen olisi varmaan jo just ja just piisannu. Vanhemmiten teliautot on ongelmajätettä, ja ainakin Scalojen takalasit on jatkuvasti jossain tolpassa - puhumattakaan vaaratilanteista, joita varomaton kurvailu aiheuttaa jalkakäytävillä liikkuville. Turussa olen nähnyt kaksi todella läheltäpiti tapausta, joissa Scalan perä meinasi kaapata jalankulkian. Ajotietokoneen mukaan kulutus on helposti 10 pros suurempi.

----------


## dreamy83

Minusta tämä runkolinjaston kehittäminen ei suinkaan ole mitään diipadaapaa, vaan mikäli tuo Turun seudun joukkoliikenneselvityksessä ehdotettu linjasto toteutetaan sellaisenaan, on kyse kyllä mielestäni laajasta kehitysohjelmasta, jonka tavoitteena on luonnollisesti saada joukkoliikenteen matkustajamäärät nousuun. Ja pitää muistaa, että Turullahan on meneillään varsin mittavia kaavoja, jolloin myös joukkoliikenteen pitää olla kapasiteetiltään sekä palvelutasoltaan kunnollista. 

On totta, että telibussit ovat osittain turhia tiettyinä kelloaikoina ja tietyillä linjoilla. Mutta, niinkuin jokainen meistä tietää, on Turun liikenteen matkustajatäyttöasteen frekvenssi melko laaja, ja ruuhka-aikana näitä telibusseja kyllä todellakin tarvitaan. Ja mikäli linjojen varsille tulee paljon uutta asutusta, niin tarve ei ainakaan pienene.

Joten, tervetuloa sujuvat runkolinjat telibusseineen ja myöhemmin tietysti raitiovaunu, sitä ennen jännitetään ketkä liikennöitsijät saavat nämä linjat ja tietysti sitä, millaisella telikalustolla tulevat kehiin.

----------


## KjaO-K

Siis mitä jännittämistä on siinä, että Andersson ja Kultaiset ihmeet tulevat muillekin linjoille?

----------


## -jussi-

Savolaiset voitti sitten koko paketin. Uutinen aiheesta Varsinais-Suomen yrittäjä-lehdessä http://www.y-lehti.fi/uutiset/nayta/5597.

35 uutta bussia. Mahtaakohan tulla Scaloja?

----------


## JuTa

Mikäs mahtaa olla hallitilan laita? SL operoikin sitten liikennettä 18:lla peruslinjalla...?

----------


## Jalompikuski

Todellakin sl vei kaiken. Markulantielle ei nahdu 35 uutta autoa eli joutuvat rakentanaan jonnekin uuden tallin. Turussa ei varmaankaan ole missään hallia jonne mahtuu n70 autoa ja yli 200 kuljettajan sosiaalitilat.

----------


## JSL

Hävittäisivät sit ne polakki-cityällät pois samalla uusian autojen myötä. Onhan noita tyhjiä halleja Turussa vaikka missä, muttei ehkä noin hyvällä sijainnilla. Eipä tossa uutta, saivat vanhoja linjojaan takas, kuten 13.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Eihän "polakki- cityälliä" mihinkään hukata voi, niillä on 14 ja 15 linjojen sopimuskautta vuositolkulla, ja vastahan ne maalattiin! Positiivista on, että niitä on vaan kahdeksan... :Wink:

----------


## kuukanko

LS-Liikennelinjat on valittanut markkinaoikeuteen kilpailun ratkaisusta. Asia joukkoliikennelautakunnassa

----------


## 034

Näinhän tässä tietenkin piti käydä. Jos tuota nyt yhtään ymmärsin niin Savonlinja on edelleen "voittaja"

----------


## tkp

> LS-Liikennelinjat on valittanut markkinaoikeuteen kilpailun ratkaisusta. Asia joukkoliikennelautakunnassa


http://www05.turku.fi/ah/jlk/2011/0621009x/2557193.htm 

"Oikeussuojakeinoja ei saa käyttää väärin. Valittaja liikennöi tällä hetkellä lähes jokaisella kysymyksessä olevan hankintamenettelyn kohteena olevalla linjalla. On valittajan intressissä, että laista johtuva automaattinen täytäntöönpanokielto jatkuisi markkinaoikeusprosessin vuoksi mahdollisimman pitkään."

Tuossahan tuo valituksen oikea syykin lukeekin....

----------


## 034

Tässä tulee sellainen tunne että jos tämä kiista jatkuu riittävän kauan niin voihan käydä niin että Savonlinja ei "voi" tilata tarvittavia autoja tuohon mennessä. Kun tilanne on näin auki.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Kovaa peliä. Muistelen, että Savonlinja ei olisi koskaan valittanut Turussa kilpailutuksien tuloksista, mutta muut on. Ja Savonlinja on myös ajanut kaikki optiokaudet. Täysin sovitun mukaista kalustoa ei ole mikään talo linjoilla täysin pitänyt, vaikka sovitut autot onkin hankittu.

----------


## 034

Ajatella jos Nobina olisi voittanut nämä. tämä firmahan oli ilmoittautunut mukaan kilpailutukseen.

----------


## J_J

> Kovaa peliä. Muistelen, että Savonlinja ei olisi koskaan valittanut Turussa kilpailutuksien tuloksista, mutta muut on. Ja Savonlinja on myös ajanut kaikki optiokaudet. Täysin sovitun mukaista kalustoa ei ole mikään talo linjoilla täysin pitänyt, vaikka sovitut autot onkin hankittu.


Turussa(kaan) ei ilmeisesti täysin purjein liputeta "muukalaisen" menestyksen puolesta. Muilla suurilla kaupunkiseuduilla Suomessa toki ei aivan tässä mittakaavassa olekaan kaukaa tulevat voittaneet ajoja.

----------


## kuukanko

Markkinaoikeus on antanut asiassa väliaikaisen päätöksen, jolla se kieltää tarjouskilpailun päätöksen toimeenpanon, kunnes asia on käsitelty markkinaoikeudessa. Asia Turun joukkoliikennelautakunnassa

----------


## 339-DF

Mitä tällaisessa tapauksessa tehdään, jos oikeuden ratkaisu venyy niin että nykyinen sopimus ehtii päättyä? Saako suorahankinnalla tilata liikennettä kunnes oikeuden ratkaisu on tullut?

----------


## tkp

> Mitä tällaisessa tapauksessa tehdään, jos oikeuden ratkaisu venyy niin että nykyinen sopimus ehtii päättyä? Saako suorahankinnalla tilata liikennettä kunnes oikeuden ratkaisu on tullut?


http://www05.turku.fi/ah/jlk/2011/08...es/1081263.pdf

"Jos hankintapäätöksen täytäntöönpanoa ei sallita, se voi johtaa hankintalainsäädännön mukaisesti kilpailutettujen linjojen liikennöinnin keskeytymiseen." Valituksen tehnyt LS-liikennelinjat on ilmoittanut (yllätys yllätys) että se voi jatkaa liikennöintiä siihen asti että Markkinaoikeus tekee ratkaisunsa. Eri asia on haluaako tilaaja tehdä tämän kanssa väliaikaista sopimusta...

----------


## 339-DF

Luulen, että tilaaja haluaa tehdä. Ainakin jos matkustajia ajattelee.

----------


## Lasse

Tätä valituspelleilyä on harjoitettu Ruotsissa jo useamman vuoden ajan, ja nyt se siis rantautuu myös meille. Saamme kaiketi varautua siihen, että vastaisuudessa jokainen kilpailukierros päättyy valitukseen, ja liikenteen alkamisajankohta siirtyy aina hamaan tulevaisuuteen.

En kuitenkaan muista että Ruotsissa liikenne olisi keskeytynyt missään tästä syystä, vaan kyllä siellä on liikenteen tilaaja aina saanut asiat hoidettua siltä osin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mitä tällaisessa tapauksessa tehdään, jos oikeuden ratkaisu venyy niin että nykyinen sopimus ehtii päättyä? Saako suorahankinnalla tilata liikennettä kunnes oikeuden ratkaisu on tullut?


Tuolla esityslistan liitteissä viitataankin hankintalain pykälään 93:



> Jos hankinnasta on tehty valitus markkinaoikeuteen, hankintayksikkö voi järjestää hankinnan väliaikaisesti tilaamalla sen hankintamenettelyyn osallistuneelta tai aiemmalta toimittajalta, jollei hankintaa voida sen luonteen vuoksi lykätä markkinaoikeuden käsittelyn ajaksi.


Mikään ei toki myöskään estä kilpailuttamasta liikennettä uudestaan siksi aikaa, että aiemman kilpailutuksen valitus saadaan ratkaistua.

----------


## 034

Joukkoliikennelautakunnan kokoukessa 12.01. on käsitelty tätä kilpailutus asiaa mutta se on merkitty pöytäkirjaan vain tiedoksi. Eli käsiteltyä asiaa sieltä ei selviä. Eli onko juttu oikeudessa vai mikä mahtaa olla tilanne. Linkki tässä:
http://www05.turku.fi/ah/jlk/2012/0112001l/2666951.htm

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Tietääkseni edelleen vain odotellaan, ja odotellaan. Toisaalta, jos sopimukset on 9-10 vuotta, niin mitäpä sen niin väliä on, alkaako liikenne muutamaa kuukautta enemmin tai myöhemmin - kunhan liikenteen hoito kestää sovitun ajan. Kuljettajille epätietoisuuden aika on tietenkin inhottava.

----------


## miksu

Tämän päivän Turun Sanomien mukaan LS-Liikennelinjojen markkinaoikeuteen tekemä valitus koskien tarjouskilpailua 1/2011 on hylätty.

----------


## dreamy83

Eli tuon hylkäyksen perusteella voisi ajatella, että hankintamenettely käynnistetään SL-Autolinjat saa tuon koko paketin ajallaan liikkeelle. Mietityttää vain, ehtivätkö saada riittävästi relevanttia kalustoa haltuun ja onkohan tuo relevantti kalusto osaltaan GD:tä... Itse toivoisin SL-Autolinjojen nykykaluston kaltaista ratkaisua (Volvo, Scania), sillä yhtiöllä on hyvä kalusto ja muutenkin hyvä palvelu.

----------


## Waltsu

Tarjoukset ja kisayhteenveto ovat ilmestyneet toukokuisen kokouksen pöytäkirjan liitteiksi. Anderssonin tarjous kolmoskohteeseen eli linjalle 13 vaikuttaa hieman... hmmm... omaperäiseltä.

----------


## dima

> Eli tuon hylkäyksen perusteella voisi ajatella, että hankintamenettely käynnistetään SL-Autolinjat saa tuon koko paketin ajallaan liikkeelle. Mietityttää vain, ehtivätkö saada riittävästi relevanttia kalustoa haltuun ja onkohan tuo relevantti kalusto osaltaan GD:tä... Itse toivoisin SL-Autolinjojen nykykaluston kaltaista ratkaisua (Volvo, Scania), sillä yhtiöllä on hyvä kalusto ja muutenkin hyvä palvelu.


Ei syytä huoleen. Raimo O. Honkasen tiedotteessa sanottiin, että kaupat on tehty ja 37 Scalaa tulee sinne.

----------


## ultrix

> Tarjoukset ja kisayhteenveto ovat ilmestyneet toukokuisen kokouksen pöytäkirjan liitteiksi. Anderssonin tarjous kolmoskohteeseen eli linjalle 13 vaikuttaa hieman... hmmm... omaperäiseltä.


Kilometrit tai vaunupäivät, samapa tuo  :Laughing:

----------

